# Carbon soled shoes - Anything to worry about?



## psuambassador (Jun 9, 2005)

I got carbon soled tri shoes. I've never had carbon soled shoes and I read somewhere to becareful about stepping on objects b/c it might crack the carbon. Do I have anything to fear or are these things like tanks? Thanks.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

psuambassador said:


> I got carbon soled tri shoes. I've never had carbon soled shoes and I read somewhere to becareful about stepping on objects b/c it might crack the carbon. Do I have anything to fear or are these things like tanks? Thanks.


I don't think you have anything to worry about unless you're well over 200 lbs. I weigh 135 and I ran 1/2 a mile to the wheel pit in my carbon-soled shimanos at a race recently. The shoes are fine, but I hurt my feet! With general walking you have nothing to worry about. The bottom of the shoes will get scratched up, but the integrity of the sole will be fine.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

The thing that I've also heard can be a danger is cracking the soles with mounting metal cleats directly to them -- so warned a mechanic to me when I bought carbon-soled shoes (cheap "Cat 1 galibiers" from PB) before buying speedplays when I was still on SPDs.

I walked over friggin' everything with them and the carbon has been scratched to hell, but no cracking or anything.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If you are going to use speedplays, you should get the thin metal shim to go between the cleat and sole. It prevents the pedal body from wearing into the carbon sole. They are less than $10 but will save a lot of wear and tear.


----------

